# need help 2000 dodge ram 2500 center caps



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

i need some help please

i just bought a 2000 dodge ram 2500 4x4 i bought this truck from a BS car dealership the last owner decided to put 315 on the front and 415 on the back and the previous own had some deep dish aftermarket rims with 7 locks per tire and of course he kept the key..in order for the shop to do the front end tie rod ends all 4 and front brakes, all 4 ball joints and 1 hub assembly i had to get the locks off and buy 32 new deep lug nuts...i have bought some used factory chrome rims to the same truck i cant get the center cap to stay on....i have went to orielly auto parts and bought 32 lug nuts for my truck did i get the wrong lug nuts??????

here are some pics of what i bought

when i put on the new lug nuts from oreilly the center cap goes on and just falls right off

thank you in advance


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

you should need something like this with the larger flange


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No

If those caps have a steel band there the wrong caps

They right one should have caps over 4 lug nuts. 

Nuts are right


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Those caps are for the steel rims 94-99 rams


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

skostur79;1733872 said:


> you should need something like this with the larger flange


Will these lugs work with my 2000 or do I need to find different covers


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

condo plow;1733934 said:


> Will these lugs work with my 2000 or do I need to find different covers


No. You have wrong covers


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

condo plow;1733602 said:


> i need some help please
> 
> i just bought a 2000 dodge ram 2500 4x4 i bought this truck from a BS car dealership the last owner decided to put 315 on the front and 415 on the back and the previous own had some deep dish aftermarket rims with 7 locks per tire and of course he kept the key..in order for the shop to do the front end tie rod ends all 4 and front brakes, all 4 ball joints and 1 hub assembly i had to get the locks off and buy 32 new deep lug nuts...i have bought some used factory chrome rims to the same truck i cant get the center cap to stay on....i have went to orielly auto parts and bought 32 lug nuts for my truck did i get the wrong lug nuts??????
> 
> ...


those caps don't look right for 2000 mounting , they are for something newer, the wheels are right for the time, but I think I remember a wire running around the tabs to hook on the lug nuts for 2000, not saying it wouldn't work , but ill bet lots those aren't for that year of wheels


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1734006 said:


> No. You have wrong covers


Thank you everyone


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

never mind I see your using stock rims...
good luck on the caps.


Next, make sure you have HUB-centric rims and not lug-centric.
There shouldn't be a gap between the center of the rim and the bub on the truck.

if you have lug centeric get some aluminum spacers,
avoid the plastic ones.


----------

